# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  The HTC one X better than iphone 4S?

## carey

Hi everyone!
I want to buy a Smartphones!
But I dont know which phone is better?
I am interested in iphone 4S and *HTC One X*!
My friend told me that HTC has a price advantage,and HTC have a larger screen!
How do you think?
Give me a Proposal!
Thanks!

----------

